# T.C. FOX - KNOXVILLE, TENN.



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 20, 2010)

Below is one of the Father's Day gifts I received from my daughter and son-in-law. They have been in town for a few days, and since we had some time to kill before they had to be at the airport, after taking me to a champagne brunch my daughter suggested we hit a few antique shops. She told me I could buy any bottle I wanted, so I decided on this "T. C. Fox from Knoxville, Tenn". It's an aqua, embossed crown, with a monogramed T.C.F. on the front label. On the back it reads "This Bottle Not To Be Sold," and below that is "M.B. & G. Co.17".  I'm assuming the 17 is for 1917, but I'm not 100% certain of this. It's a really cool bottle, and in almost mint condition. I'm sure many of you have seen and/or own one of these, and hopefully can tell me more about it. 

 By the way, the best gift of all was my daughter telling me just this morning that she is due to have her first child in December, which she has known about for some time, but waited until Father's Day today to tell me. I have two other children as well, and this new addition to the family will be my third grand baby.

 Anyway, here's what I'm calling "My Father's Day Bottle." Now I won't feel like such an outsider when talking with you Hillbilly collectors back yonder ...  Lol  []

 SPB


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2010)

hey bob happy fathers day!  nice present indeed , i dont have that variant yet.. not much info on that bottler in knoxville,  ive several  t.c. fox bottles including hutches, need to do some research in the old city directorys, im thinking your bottle is the earliest tc fox crown top, nice bottle heres some pix of t.c. fox bottles also i believe they were in business until the 20s........................


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2010)

heres some more hutches, sorry no pix of the crown top variants, ill have to go back to the don museum to get those as well ,as well as the t.c. fox with the embossed coca cola on the base............................


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 20, 2010)

madman ~

 Thanks for both the Father's Day wish, as well as the great photos of the Hutches. The only place I've come across anything on T.C. Fox was here on A-B.net. I didn't even know until seeing your photos that they made a Hutch. Although I did find this on my Bottle Maker's site. And if it is correct as I am assuming it is, then my bottle is older than I thought - with the 17 representing something else like a mold number.  I thought it looked like it was blown in a mold, but until now didn't give it much thought.

 SPB

 [*]M.B.& G.CO.........Massillon Bottle & Glass Company, Massillon, OH (1900-1904)


----------



## madman (Jun 20, 2010)

yes i beleive it to be an early crown, the bottle is bim, they were using crown tops at that time probably would have had a lighting stopper but.. maybe not.......................


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a little more information I found on the bottle maker itself. And although it indicates they primarily made beer bottles, they obviously made some soda bottles too. But for only a very short period of time.

 SPB

*Massillon Bottle & Glass Company,* (1900-1904),
 Massillon, OH, United States. Manufactured beer bottles. This company was incorporated in June, 1900 with capital of $40,000 and was short-lived. It is listed in a 1902 Directory as a beer bottle manufacturer. In 1904, it merged with the E. H. Everett Company, Reed & Company and the Wooster Glass Company to form the Ohio Bottle Company with capital of $4,000,000. The following year, this new company was merged into the American Bottle Company to become the largest manufacturer of machine made beer bottles of its time. The markings are on the base of the bottle.


----------

